# يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## challenger (15 مايو 2008)

*يا بختك يا فوزي !!!!*
*عارفين مين فوزي ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*و ليه يا بختك ؟؟؟ *​ 
*تعالوا نشوف فوزي !!!:spor2: *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*​ 
*

*​ 
*هل ترون فوزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:*​ 

*طيب !!!! بسيطة إنزلوا كمان *​ 

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*برضوا ننزل حبتين !!! *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*فوزي باللون الأحمر !!! تحت !! :smile02*​ 



*.*​ 


*.*​ 



*.*​ 



*.*​ 



*.*​ 




*.*​ 
*:ura1::ura1::ura1:*​ 
*

*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*فعلا يابخته 
بس هو ايه اتحرق عند التحميض ولاخاف 
يظهر وسطيهم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فوزي انت فين 
لو حد شاف فوزي يبقي يقولي​


----------



## challenger (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا ً للمرور أحبائي  

فيبى 2010
engy_love_jesus
marmar_maroo
نيفين رمزي​*


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههههههههه_
_هو ده فوزى _
_وده جاله من ايه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا 
سؤال بس 
هما نسوه فى الفرن؟​


----------



## فادية (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مسكين  فوزي دا*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه

بس لو كانوا أتصورا الصبح

يلا مش مشكلة
هههههههه

شكرا يا تشالينجير​*


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
وده من ايه ده
يلا مش مهم .. ههههههههههههه
شكرا  يا تشالينجير
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

على فكره انا تخيلت بخط ابيض 
ولما نزلت عرفت ان الخط الابيض ده هو فوزى

منور يافوزى


----------



## جورج الناظر (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فوزي تقريبا كان من جنوب افرقيا


----------



## challenger (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*رغم كل ما ذكرتموه عن فوزي . . يا بخته !!! 30:​*


----------



## yousteka (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليهم حق في أمريكا ينادوا بتوحيد الالوان



تسلم أيدك أخي ونصيحة أبعد عن فوزي علشان الشيكولاتة ماتسحش عليك


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
إلى الآن لم أشاهد فوزي هههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> إلى الآن لم أشاهد فوزي هههههههههههههه


_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_نصيحه منى كاخت ليك فى منتدى واحد _
_متدورش على فوزى علشان مش هتشوفه هههههههه_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _نصيحه منى كاخت ليك فى منتدى واحد _
> _متدورش على فوزى علشان مش هتشوفه هههههههه_​


ههههههههههههه خليها لchallenger


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

ده مفيش غير سنانه بس اللى باينة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
فوزى مستحملش الفرحة وانتحر فى المية30:




R0O0O0KY قال:



هههههههههههههههه

بس لو كانوا أتصورا الصبح

يلا مش مشكلة
هههههههه

شكرا يا تشالينجير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
ماهما عشن اعدين من الصبح ففوزى اتحرق
وياعالم يابنى
ممكن ده يكون شيطان وجاى يتفرج:smile01*


----------



## challenger (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*


صوت الرب قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
إلى الآن لم أشاهد فوزي هههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...




emy قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
نصيحه منى كاخت ليك فى منتدى واحد 
متدورش على فوزى علشان مش هتشوفه هههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...





مايكل مايك قال:



			ده مفيش غير سنانه بس اللى باينة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههه . . فوزي واضح . . واضح :act23:
بس هو بالأبيض و الأسود !!
ضروري ملون !   :nunu0000:   *


----------



## challenger (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *
> وياعالم يابنى
> ممكن ده يكون شيطان وجاى يتفرج:smile01*



:w00t:


----------



## emy (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



challenger قال:


> *هههههههههه . . فوزي واضح . . واضح :act23:*
> *بس هو بالأبيض و الأسود !!*
> *ضروري ملون ! :nunu0000: *


_انا لغايه دوقتى مش شوفتى غير سنان فوزى :t9:_
_هى الحاجه الوحيده اللى واضحه :hlp:_​


----------



## challenger (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*


emy قال:



انا لغايه دوقتى مش شوفتى غير سنان فوزى :t9:
هى الحاجه الوحيده اللى واضحه :hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يباركك  .  :w00t:

هو ده !!!!!!!!!!!!

هو ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :ura1: *


----------



## emy (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



challenger قال:


> *ربنا يباركك . :w00t:*
> 
> *هو ده !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *هو ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ura1: *


_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههه_
:heat:​


----------



## kajo (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

على فكره فوزى ده قديم اوى

حد يقولى ليه بسرعه

اقولكم عشان ابيض واسود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: يا بختك يا فوزي (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kajo قال:


> على فكره فوزى ده قديم اوى
> 
> حد يقولى ليه بسرعه
> 
> ...




صح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:crazy_pil:heat:

:smil16:


----------

